# Anyone else taking Clomid and Ovidrel without IUI???



## allisonmh

Hey everyone, I'm new here, but I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid, and 1st round of Ovidrel. Just took the shot on Sunday morning, and now we wait... Anyone else in the same boat and wanna wait with me? It feels like it's going to be a loooong 2 weeks! Someone keep me company! :wacko:


----------



## highhopes0429

Hi Allison! I'm on my 3rd round of Clomid and this is the second time I got the trigger on 10-04. We're not too far apart in cycles. Hopefully this is our month! Have you ovulated yet?


----------



## allisonmh

I'm assuming so, I know clomid and ovidrel can affect OPKs so I didn't even bother driving myself crazy with that! I had all the cramping and whatnot though so I'm hopeful that I did! On my first round of clomid, they were unable to tell if I had ovulated(if I did, it was late) so I'm hoping the ovidrel did the trick this time!! I really hope this is the month for us! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## highhopes0429

I've been TTC for 2 years now. The cramps you mentioned are a good sign of ovulation. I'm 4dpo and still having cramps... more like AF cramps. I usually don't get this until a week before my period so I'm hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## allisonmh

That is definitely a good sign! I normally never have cramps at all, so I'll take it as a good sign as well. Haha. And I'm assuming I'm about 2 or 3dpo, so we aren't far apart at all! 
We're at about the 2 year mark too, we were NTNP for a little over a year before I suspected something was wrong and went to see an RE. Who ever thought getting pregnant would be like this? The things we do to have a baby!! : )


----------



## highhopes0429

I think about that all the time, especially lately. Using softcups and elevating my pelvis after BDing, who would've thought I would have to jump through so many hoops just to have a LO. We so desperately want to be parents. Every month I get a BFN, I get heartbroken. My fingers are crossed for us girl! = )


----------



## allisonmh

Oh I know! I'm right there with you! We actually went and got a 12" bed wedge that I lay on to keep me elevated! Lol. We've been using preseed too. I've heard good things about the softcups, I'm thinking I'm going to try some if we don't get the BFP this round. And yeah, I get heartbroken everytime AF comes too. I try to hold it together so my hubby and I both aren't down about it, but man it's so hard!! And we're such opposites. I'm so excited, but also so nervous about all of this that I haven't told anyone except my best friend and my mom, but he's just so excited that he's telling EVERYONE! So I have to think about it even more with all the questions! It's so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## highhopes0429

Aww your hubby is so funny! We're using preseed as well. We also tried Mucinex this cycle because Clomid dried me out. I also read that after BDing, put extra preseed inside of the softcup to help the swmmers, so I did that as well. So you're 3dpo?


----------



## allisonmh

That's what I'm assuming. They say about 36 hours after the shot, so that would've been Monday night, so I'm thinking 3dpo. It seems like nothing at all, so many more days... 
I've heard about the mucinex. It's weird that that helps. You just take it normally and it helps??


----------



## highhopes0429

I just took 2 a day during my fertile period. I noticed more EWCM while taking it. So I guess it couldn't hurt. I'm 4 dpo, so we're just one day apart. When are you testing? Are you a POAS addict.......like me? Haha


----------



## allisonmh

The dr told me to wait til 16dpo but that seems too long, so I'm thinking I'm going to try to hold out until maybe 12, but realistically, I'll probably test at10dpo. Bc yes, I'm beginning to love peeing on sticks! Haha! How long do you plan on waiting? And did they give you progesterone also? They gave it to me saying it's supposed to help keep the lining thick for implantation.


----------



## highhopes0429

No, but I want it so bad! I keep reading about BFPs and they were taking Progesterone. I plan to hold on until the 19th, which should be 12/13dpo for me.


----------



## allisonmh

I've read so many things about the progesterone that I assume it's used for numerous things. It's very odd though, the bottle says it's taken orally, but the dr told me to take it vaginally. Kinda weird, but whatever I guess, just one more odd thing I have to do to get pregnant! Lol. If you hold out until day 12, we should be right there together! I hope we both get BFPs!!!
How many follicles did you have before you triggered? Any chance of twins?? : )


----------



## highhopes0429

I had 5 small ones on my right ovary and 5 mature ones on my left! So my chance for multiples is pretty high..we don't mind. At this point, if we have triplets we'd be overjoyed! I'm hoping and praying for BFPs this month too. It's been a long time coming for the both of us. Were you monitored?


----------



## allisonmh

Oh wow! That is a good chance of multiples! Yes, I was monitored as well. I had 3 ultrasounds before the follicles were mature, but I had a mature one on each ovary, so I guess there's a small chance in there for 2! I'd be so happy if it were twins, but just one would be equally awesome!


----------



## highhopes0429

Twins just sound like so much fun!! Since I'm having such a hard time conceiving in my 20s, I'm kinda hoping for multiples!!


----------



## allisonmh

Same here, I'm only 27 and I'm having this much trouble now, I can't imagine how it'll be in my 30's. We only want 2 kids though so I figure if I have twins, I'll just get it knocked out in one pregnancy! Twins do just seem like so much fun though. I wish I had a twin. Haha.


----------



## highhopes0429

Well you had 2 follies so you're in the game for twins! That would be so amazing! And this TTC journey would've been worth it.


----------



## allisonmh

I hope it's worth it! I'm trying to stay positive! My dr will only let me do one more round of clomid before they want to do IUI which I'm not really digging, so I don't know what I'll do if we have to resort to that!


----------



## highhopes0429

The idea of having to do anything extra to conceive is terrifying to me. At least with an IUI, your chances of conceiving go up. :winkwink:


----------



## allisonmh

Oh, I know. Just going to a fertility doctor in the first place scared me! I just never thought it'd come to all this. But so far, I will say it hasn't been too terrible, I'm just trying to stay hopeful. 
Have you had any symptoms other than cramping? I feel kinda all around like crap-o-la. Kinda nauseous sometimes and lots of lower back pain and headaches. I know it's probably too early to be having actual pregnancy symptoms, but I'll just keep thinking its a good sign. Haha


----------



## highhopes0429

I've just had tons of cramping since ovulation and my stomach feels unsettled. Like there's an air bubble or something. That's about it. It's still pretty early, but I'll definitely be doing some symptom checking around 7dpo. = )) BTW, crampy is good!!!


----------



## allisonmh

I'm glad it's almost the weekend, time seems to go by quicker on the weekends! I've heard at about 7dpo is when the trigger shot will leave your system so that should definitely be a good time to start symptom checking!


----------



## highhopes0429

I learned something new, I didn't know that! We're leaving for Texas tomorrow and we'll be there for a week. Time always flies when we're visiting family. By the time we return home next week, it will be time to :test: I can't wait, this TWW is killing me:gun:


----------



## allisonmh

Oh the lovely hot state of Texas! I'm in Texas, luckily it hasn't been too hot lately. I wish I had something to pass my time faster! We're going to AR to visit my grandparents at the end of the month for my grandfather's bday though so I really hope to have a BFP to tell him about!


----------



## highhopes0429

I'm sure that would be a lovely birthday gift for him; the news of his soon to come grandchild!! I'm keeping the both of us, as well as other the other ladies out there trying to conceive in my prayers. = )


----------



## allisonmh

Me too! This will be the month, just have to stay positive!


----------



## Perla10022

I triggered on the 7th, after clomid 50mg days 2-6. Anyone else have a terrible stuffy nose?? Can Ovidrel cause every pregnancy symptom in the history of mankind?! 

Thanks for letting me jump in... First post, long lurker :)


----------



## allisonmh

Perla10022 said:


> I triggered on the 7th, after clomid 50mg days 2-6. Anyone else have a terrible stuffy nose?? Can Ovidrel cause every pregnancy symptom in the history of mankind?!
> 
> Thanks for letting me jump in... First post, long lurker :)

I triggered on the 6th so we're all pretty much together! 
And omg, yeah I think it causes a lot of symptoms. My nose has been stuffy too. We've had some weather changes here though so I kinda attributed it to that, but maybe not!!


----------



## allisonmh

And have a safe trip to Texas Highhopes! Here's to your week going by quickly!! : )


----------



## highhopes0429

Perla10022 said:


> I triggered on the 7th, after clomid 50mg days 2-6. Anyone else have a terrible stuffy nose?? Can Ovidrel cause every pregnancy symptom in the history of mankind?!
> 
> Thanks for letting me jump in... First post, long lurker :)


I have heard that it can cause a lot of false pregnancy symptoms. The only thing I'm experiencing is AF-like cramping since ovulation and they've been very consistent. A stuffy nose could be a potentially good symptom!


----------



## highhopes0429

allisonmh said:


> And have a safe trip to Texas Highhopes! Here's to your week going by quickly!! : )

Oh, thank you so much! We live 13 hours from Houston and I just finished my 7 hour leg so I figured I'd get on here hahaha! Any new symptoms? I'm 5 dpo today and still cramping like crazy. I'm starting to think its just the Clomid. I'm also having a lot of watery cm.


----------



## Perla10022

I'm trying to ignore all symptoms (yeah, right!) because of the meds but it's sooooo hard! My stuffy nose is now a full blown cold. You guys are a day and 2 days ahead of me so ill be watching out for y'all like a hawk.
My boobs are usually sore by now (3dpo) and I don't feel a thing. Grrrrrr! 

I'm eating pineapple core, it's about as tasty as a pine cone. Are you all doing any weird stuff to help? I also hung upside down like a bat after TI.


----------



## allisonmh

Hahaha, did you seriously hang upside down? If someone told me it'd help, I'd probably do it too! Lol. 
I haven't reay had too many other symptoms. Just cramping on and off, sometimes nauseous. I have noticed though that instead of EWCM, I've had a really white creamy nonsense... I just started taking the progesterone though so maybe it's bc of that? I'm trying not too think too much into it, but anything out of the norm could be a good sign, right?! Lol


----------



## highhopes0429

Perla10022 said:


> I'm trying to ignore all symptoms (yeah, right!) because of the meds but it's sooooo hard! My stuffy nose is now a full blown cold. You guys are a day and 2 days ahead of me so ill be watching out for y'all like a hawk.
> My boobs are usually sore by now (3dpo) and I don't feel a thing. Grrrrrr!
> 
> I'm eating pineapple core, it's about as tasty as a pine cone. Are you all doing any weird stuff to help? I also hung upside down like a bat after TI.



Hubby hung me upside down last cycle. It was hilarious! I think I've tried just abut every weird thing in the book..maybe. Haha!


----------



## highhopes0429

allisonmh said:


> Hahaha, did you seriously hang upside down? If someone told me it'd help, I'd probably do it too! Lol.
> I haven't reay had too many other symptoms. Just cramping on and off, sometimes nauseous. I have noticed though that instead of EWCM, I've had a really white creamy nonsense... I just started taking the progesterone though so maybe it's bc of that? I'm trying not too think too much into it, but anything out of the norm could be a good sign, right?! Lol


I'm not on progesterone and my CM turned creamy today. This could be a good sign! I have been nauseous today though. So my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Perla10022

Those are great signs! Yes, I hung off the bed, used preseed, no leaking like usual so it did something. 

I tested today to see if the Ovidrel was out and I got a negative so at least I don't have to worry about false positives. Anyone testing out the Ovidrel? 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## highhopes0429

I wanted to test out the Ovidrel, but my Dh didn't want to spend anything on PTs just yet. I'm testing on the 19th. That should be 13dpo.


----------



## allisonmh

I didn't test out the Ovidrel either. I'm just really trying to hold off on testing until it very well should be out of my system. Hopefully this week goes by quickly!!
Are y'all still having cramps?? I am, but it's so on and off, and on the left side, then on the right. It just seems like such random cramps at this point.


----------



## highhopes0429

allisonmh said:


> I didn't test out the Ovidrel either. I'm just really trying to hold off on testing until it very well should be out of my system. Hopefully this week goes by quickly!!
> Are y'all still having cramps?? I am, but it's so on and off, and on the left side, then on the right. It just seems like such random cramps at this point.

My cramps have died down a bit. I'm having sharp pains now and a full blown cold.


----------



## allisonmh

Oh no! Colds are the worst. I've had allergies, but nothing too major. Mostly just sneezing. I hope you feel better though! : )


----------



## highhopes0429

Thank you! I don't mind this cold if it ends with a BFP!!!


----------



## Perla10022

Lets hope these colds pay off! I've been covered in Vicks all weekend. Get well soon. I broke down and took NyQuil. Totally helped. 

I got the creamy cm tonight, my cervix feels engorged as do vaginal walls. Almost that feeling you get when you're fighting a yeast infection. I feel pretty gross overall! 

Xx


----------



## allisonmh

I woke up this morning blowing my nose like crazy and with horrible cramps. I could barely stand up straight getting out of bed. Ugh, let's hope these are good signs. 
And yes, perla, that's what I was thinking when I kept getting such white CM, that it was similar to a yeast infection. But different at the same time. Our bodies are so confusing!! Lol


----------



## allisonmh

Has anyone been feeling dizzy when you lay down on a certain side, bend over, or move too suddenly? I know the clomid says it can cause dizziness, but do you think it would STILL be causing it more than 2 weeks after I took it??


----------



## highhopes0429

allisonmh said:


> Has anyone been feeling dizzy when you lay down on a certain side, bend over, or move too suddenly? I know the clomid says it can cause dizziness, but do you think it would STILL be causing it more than 2 weeks after I took it??

I had the dizziness yesterday when I moved too fast, but I didn't think anything of it. I had some cramps last night; a little more than dull/mild, but not enough for me to take medication. I'm hoping those were implantation cramps! My cold seems to be better today. Yesterday I was blowing my nose and sneezing all day. Today I'm just a little sniffy. That's so weird. I hope my body and this Clomid aren't playing tricks on me. Today I'm 8dpo, so not much longer before I can test. How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## allisonmh

It's so weird to be so excited about cramps! Lol. I hope the clomid isn't playing tricks too. I've been trying not to symptom spot since the clomid made me feel pretty off last month though. But it's all still good signs. Better than no signs, right? Haha. I took an OPK this morning just to see what it said, and it came up positive. It's either a good sign, or the ovidrel isn't out of my system yet, so we'll see... I just ordered a bunch of the cheapies online though, I can't wait for them to get here!!! I'm getting so impatient!!


----------



## Perla10022

My cold is almost gone, too. I took a FRER this am and got the faintest shadow of a line. Going to see if its darker tomorrow. I'm not reading anything into it, just consider it another way of gauging my body and all it's post clomid/ovidrel weirdness! 
No dizziness. 

I had some mild cramps last night, could've been from pizza with football.


----------



## allisonmh

Perla10022 said:


> My cold is almost gone, too. I took a FRER this am and got the faintest shadow of a line. Going to see if its darker tomorrow. I'm not reading anything into it, just consider it another way of gauging my body and all it's post clomid/ovidrel weirdness!
> No dizziness.
> 
> I had some mild cramps last night, could've been from pizza with football.

Wow! A faint line so early? How many dpo are you?? That's so exciting!!! I'll probably give in and test tmrw, just bc I'm tired of waiting. Lol


----------



## highhopes0429

OMG me too! My husband went out and bought FRERs today and had me take one. I'm 8dpo and I got a bfp, but I don't want to get excited about it because there's a possibility it could be the trigger shot. Do you know how long it takes for it to leave your system? Is this a true BFP?


----------



## highhopes0429

Perla10022 said:


> My cold is almost gone, too. I took a FRER this am and got the faintest shadow of a line. Going to see if its darker tomorrow. I'm not reading anything into it, just consider it another way of gauging my body and all it's post clomid/ovidrel weirdness!
> No dizziness.
> 
> I had some mild cramps last night, could've been from pizza with football.

How may dpo are you? I had cramping all night last night and a few this morning with a bfp. I'm scared though, I don't want to get excited. But the hubby already is!


----------



## allisonmh

I've heard anywhere from 7-9 dpo. I'd keep testing and see if the line gets darker. That's definitely exciting though!!! Was it pretty clear or just a very faint line??


----------



## Perla10022

I triggered last Monday the 7th, expect I O'd in the next 24 hours. Had cramping on the 8th. So I'm either 6 or 7. 

That's great! Just try to remain passive, no matter what happens its a learning tool. That's how I'm looking at it. 99% of the time, anyway! 

My normally sore boobs are still not sore, my usual post ovulation blues are non-existent and I got quite thirsty, tired today while out doing my errands. 

Cervix still feels larger than normal. Fingers and toes crossed! 

Xx


----------



## Perla10022

Look up Early Pregnancy Factor. That's why many women get a cold or flu as soon as implantation happens. My understanding is that the egg when fertilized puts off EPF to say please don't attack me and it suppresses our immune systems. 

I learned more about my body in the last 6 months than allllll of my school years.


----------



## allisonmh

Perla10022 said:


> Look up Early Pregnancy Factor. That's why many women get a cold or flu as soon as implantation happens. My understanding is that the egg when fertilized puts off EPF to say please don't attack me and it suppresses our immune systems.
> 
> I learned more about my body in the last 6 months than allllll of my school years.

That's really interesting! I didn't know that! 
Did you say that you tested out the ovidrel??


----------



## allisonmh

Ugh. I just started feeling horrible out of nowhere. I feel like if I don't lie down I'm going to be sick. And the front of my head is pounding. I can't lie down! I'm at work! I really really hope this is a good sign!!


----------



## highhopes0429

allisonmh said:


> I've heard anywhere from 7-9 dpo. I'd keep testing and see if the line gets darker. That's definitely exciting though!!! Was it pretty clear or just a very faint line??




allisonmh said:


> Ugh. I just started feeling horrible out of nowhere. I feel like if I don't lie down I'm going to be sick. And the front of my head is pounding. I can't lie down! I'm at work! I really really hope this is a good sign!!


I don't really know how to describe it. It's faint but not a squinter, you can easily see it..in the light. I guess that's faint haha! Pregnancy symptoms are so confusing because they mimic PMS. But I've read plenty of BFP stories with ladies having head-pounding headaches. I'm hoping all of these weird things happening to our bodies is a little eggy that wants to stick around for the next 9 months! :baby:


----------



## highhopes0429

Perla10022 said:


> Look up Early Pregnancy Factor. That's why many women get a cold or flu as soon as implantation happens. My understanding is that the egg when fertilized puts off EPF to say please don't attack me and it suppresses our immune systems.
> 
> I learned more about my body in the last 6 months than allllll of my school years.



Holy cow! This is so cool! Thanks for sharing, Perla!


----------



## allisonmh

That's so exciting!! I hope it's for real!!!!
It's SO annoying that pregnancy and PMS symptoms are the same! I need something to symptom spot here!! We're just a few days from being 100% sure though! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!
What if all 3 of us got our BFPs this month? That'd be so awesome. This would be like the luckiest thread ever! Lol


----------



## highhopes0429

I found a super lucky thread where I think 5 ladies got BFPs....so I posted on there just so a little luck would rub off on me haha! There we no BFNs on their thread!


----------



## allisonmh

Hahaha that's funny! That is a lucky thread though!!


----------



## highhopes0429

I'm hoping this will be the next lucky one :happydance:


----------



## allisonmh

Me too! : )


----------



## Perla10022

Me three! 

I took another FRER tonight (because I'm a nut job and bored) and no line at all. So, I figure if I have a line again with FMU tomorrow then it's a huge possible BFP on the way. If not, it's the last of Ovirel hanging around, but I think it's gone. 

HH, when are you testing again? Allison? 

Xxx


----------



## highhopes0429

Well it's 3:50 am and I'm thinking about going again. I'm scared though haha! But definitely later today!


----------



## allisonmh

I'm not sure... I ordered a bunch of cheapies online so I might to test until they get here. But probably not... Lol. I'm going to try to hold off as long as possible though. 
And with it being so early, your evening tinkle could've just been too diluted. Don't give up hope yet! Good luck to you ladies this morning!!! : )


----------



## highhopes0429

I got another BFP! I guess it's slightly darker, not by much. I'm gonna take another tomorrow morning and see if it gets darker.


----------



## allisonmh

Yay!!!
I took one this morning too and got a very very faint one!! I'm not going to get my hopes up, but I really hope it's for real! I'm 8dpo now so hopefully it's not just the ovidrel in my system! I'm gonna try to stay optimistic while not getting my hopes up. Or that's what I'm going to try to do. Lol
I'm so happy for all of us though!! I hope they're all little sticky beans!!! : )


----------



## Perla10022

Mine is so faint, I'm not sure it counts. I hope we are lucky in 3s! Was so happy to check in on you ladies this morning! 

What symptoms are you having? I was up all night with uterine cramps, like someone was pulling me apart, and I was crazy hot with a temp of 99.3. I'm not the type to imagine cramps! 

Time will tell... Tick tock!


----------



## allisonmh

I've had awful cramps all last night and this morning. I got a wave of awfulness yesterday at work, and keep getting chills. My temp has been around 99-99.3 too! It just has to be a good sign!!!


----------



## Perla10022

Do you know if the Clomid/Ovi could be affecting us? If not, then I am certain something is UP! 

I just got the boob pain but it's nothing like my usual pain. It's on the outer sides and underneath, and it's not a tender feeling, it's a pain like I got punched! 

I got the general awfulness too. This house better start cleaning itself! 

Xx


----------



## allisonmh

Perla10022 said:


> Do you know if the Clomid/Ovi could be affecting us? If not, then I am certain something is UP!
> 
> I just got the boob pain but it's nothing like my usual pain. It's on the outer sides and underneath, and it's not a tender feeling, it's a pain like I got punched!
> 
> I got the general awfulness too. This house better start cleaning itself!
> 
> Xx

I have no idea if it could still be affecting us. Last cycle I took Clomid w/o the ovidrel and I felt pretty crappy up until AF came, so I guess so. Unfortunately. 
I've been having the same exact boob pain! It's just on the outsides, almost my armpit and on the bottom, kinda underneath. Weird! We must be on to something here!


----------



## highhopes0429

I'm having the same boob pain ladies. I'm starting to wonder if it's the Clomid or are we all getting BFPs this cycle? That sure would be nice. My cold symptoms are back.


----------



## allisonmh

The boob pain has to mean something! Mine normally don't hurt until the day before AF comes so this is definitely new for me! 3 BFPs!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Hoping4aBoy

allisonmh said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here, but I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid, and 1st round of Ovidrel. Just took the shot on Sunday morning, and now we wait... Anyone else in the same boat and wanna wait with me? It feels like it's going to be a loooong 2 weeks! Someone keep me company! :wacko:

I am on my second go round with clomid and a trigger shot. I took the shot on October 7th, and now I am in my mid point of the two week wait. DH and I have been TTC for almost three years. So I am totally in on a support system of women who are in the same place as me!!!


----------



## allisonmh

Hoping4aBoy said:


> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm new here, but I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid, and 1st round of Ovidrel. Just took the shot on Sunday morning, and now we wait... Anyone else in the same boat and wanna wait with me? It feels like it's going to be a loooong 2 weeks! Someone keep me company! :wacko:
> 
> I am on my second go round with clomid and a trigger shot. I took the shot on October 7th, and now I am in my mid point of the two week wait. DH and I have been TTC for almost three years. So I am totally in on a support system of women who are in the same place as me!!!Click to expand...


Welcome! I triggered on the 6th so we're right there together!! When are you going to start testing?


----------



## Perla10022

I triggered on the 7th too! 

I went in for my progesterone blood work today and the nurse told me that, no it would not be causing side effects 8 days later. 

Soooo, the boobs. My right one is usually the smallest, it's HUGE! Noticeably larger than left one. And the pain! Now it's all thru the right one, it feels almost infected its so puffy and hurts so badly. Left one, which is bigger usually, is still sore around edges. 
I had to take a Tylenol!


----------



## allisonmh

Perla10022 said:


> I triggered on the 7th too!
> 
> I went in for my progesterone blood work today and the nurse told me that, no it would not be causing side effects 8 days later.
> 
> Soooo, the boobs. My right one is usually the smallest, it's HUGE! Noticeably larger than left one. And the pain! Now it's all thru the right one, it feels almost infected its so puffy and hurts so badly. Left one, which is bigger usually, is still sore around edges.
> I had to take a Tylenol!

Wow, mine isn't that bad at all!! But definitely good to know that it's not the meds making us feel bad. That's reassuring!


----------



## Perla10022

My temperature got to 99.8 tonight so I took two Tylenol. Maybe something IS wrong, lol... Fever is also a early pg sign. What isn't?! 

HH, how are you feeling? I didn't have fever with my cold but now I do. Boooooooo.

Xx


----------



## allisonmh

Perla10022 said:


> My temperature got to 99.8 tonight so I took two Tylenol. Maybe something IS wrong, lol... Fever is also a early pg sign. What isn't?!
> 
> HH, how are you feeling? I didn't have fever with my cold but now I do. Boooooooo.
> 
> Xx

Omg I know. Everything is a symptom! It's annoying!! 
Anyone test again yet? I took another one this morning and it's still very very faint, maybe even a little lighter than yesterday, but I'm hanging onto hope!! :thumbup:


----------



## Perla10022

Looked negative today. RE doesn't want me to test til the 23rd, bahaha! Patience is not my virtue. I'm also leaving today for three days poolside in LA, maybe one piña colada??


----------



## highhopes0429

Perla10022 said:


> My temperature got to 99.8 tonight so I took two Tylenol. Maybe something IS wrong, lol... Fever is also a early pg sign. What isn't?!
> 
> HH, how are you feeling? I didn't have fever with my cold but now I do. Boooooooo.
> 
> Xx


I feel ok. A little discouraged because the FRERs are getting lighter. I know it isn't over until the witch comes. My boobs are very very sore and I still have my cold symptoms. I've been cramping a lot more today, kinda like AF.


----------



## allisonmh

I guess we're all getting lighter. I can still see it though so I think we're all still in the running! My RE didn't want me to test until the 24th! Riiiight. Haha. 
My boobs don't hurt much and I haven't really had cramps this morning yet... I hope my symptoms going away isn't a bad thing!


----------



## Perla10022

Don't even worry about those tests yet! It's crazy early for all of us. Looks like we all tested out the Ovidrel. Now, we'll get to see if we are all super PMSing or 'in a delicate condition', haha. 

Anyone checking cervix? Mine has stayed high and now it's gone totally sideways, almost feels upside down. Right boob still hurts like a mofo and I swear it looks like I had an implant put in yesterday, it's high, firm and puffy.


----------



## allisonmh

It's definitely early, I'm trying not to worry about it much, just waiting until tmrw morning when I can test again! Lol, pathetic, I know. 
I've heard of people checking their cervix... How exactly do you do this??


----------



## allisonmh

Didn't have cramps yesterday, but they're back in full force today... Yay... Lol. 
About to test again, hoping for a darker line! 
How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Hoping4aBoy

allisonmh said:


> Hoping4aBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allisonmh said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm new here, but I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid, and 1st round of Ovidrel. Just took the shot on Sunday morning, and now we wait... Anyone else in the same boat and wanna wait with me? It feels like it's going to be a loooong 2 weeks! Someone keep me company! :wacko:
> 
> I am on my second go round with clomid and a trigger shot. I took the shot on October 7th, and now I am in my mid point of the two week wait. DH and I have been TTC for almost three years. So I am totally in on a support system of women who are in the same place as me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome! I triggered on the 6th so we're right there together!! When are you going to start testing?Click to expand...


I test Monday the 21st. I'm going into the Dr. for a blood test!


----------



## allisonmh

Ooh you're right around the corner! My fingers will be crossed for you!! 

Unfortunately, my test looked lighter again today, just barely there. So I'm assuming that the ovidrel is now out of my system. I'm gonna keep testing and hope that line comes back!! I have to take a break from the clomid if it doesn't happen this cycle, so I'm really really hoping to get that BFP!!


----------



## Hoping4aBoy

I know! I keep trying to not think about it. But its hard A) not to symptom spot, and B) I keep thinking I could be. When are you going to test again? I'm terrified to test at home.


----------



## Perla10022

I'm on a little holiday so I'm trying to avoid the drug store. I still have the freakishly sore right breast and some exhaustion. That could be from my cold and a 6 hour flight.

Allison, you use a clean finger to feel your cervix but you need to do it for a bit to know any differences. No two are alike! 
Don't stress about the early tests, what day is af due? 
Mine is due the 23rd and that's when they told me to test. Of course, that won't happen :)


----------



## allisonmh

I'll probably test everyday until AF comes just bc I'm that pathetic. Lol. It's so hard not to symptom spot and it's so hard to wait. Ugh. 
I have no idea when AF is due. On a normal cycle she probably wouldn't show her ugly face until late next week. But bc I ovulated earlier on the ovidrel, I'm assuming early next week. It's even more of a wait. Fun fun... Haha. 
So how are y'all holding up with all this waiting? Finding fun ways to pass the time? Lucky Perla on a holiday! So jealous! Have fun! : )


----------



## Perla10022

I ovulated one day early but they want me to test on my original af due date. 
Knowledge is power for me, I want to know what my body is doing. I don't find it stressful, the opposite in fact. 

Love symptom spotting! Addicted to twoweekwait.com! Keep smiling ladies!


----------



## allisonmh

My tests keep getting lighter and lighter... Ugh. I know it's still too early, but part of me is losing hope. It's so hard to stay positive sometimes. : /


----------



## Perla10022

I can't believe you're still getting positives. I am getting stark white BFNs.


----------



## highhopes0429

I'm still getting light positives ladies. Idk what's going on.


----------



## allisonmh

I don't know what's going on either. Are they getting any lighter or darker? Or just staying the same?


----------



## Perla10022

Try uploading pics to countdowntopregbancy.com. You can use their tools to see your tests better, lighten them, invert them or make them greyscale.
It's pretty neat :) 
I am SO ready for the 23rd! At least we're all confused together.


----------



## highhopes0429

allisonmh said:


> I don't know what's going on either. Are they getting any lighter or darker? Or just staying the same?

They're staying light. Today I'm having quite a bit of AF cramps. Feels like she's coming any moment :shrug:


----------



## allisonmh

Ugh, I feel like AF is coming anytime now too. At least yours are staying light. Mine are negative I'm pretty sure, I think I just want to see something. I'm so ready for this wait to be over with.


----------



## allisonmh

My temp has stayed up at at least 99, and I keep getting chills. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Perla10022

No chills but my temp has stayed between 99.1 and 99.8. One day it was 98.6 on waking. Using bbt thermometer. Don't really have any symptoms to spot now. Feeling like I'm out, hurry up and wait :/


----------



## allisonmh

I'm feeling like I'm out too. Boo.


----------



## highhopes0429

AF showed up tonight ladies. I'm out this month. Sooo depressed right now, but I'm still rooting for you all!!!! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Perla10022

I'm sorry. Are you doing same plan again this month?


----------



## highhopes0429

I don't think so. I want to see a fertility specialist and get an iui next cycle. My husband is leaving for training for about a month so we're out this cycle too.


----------



## allisonmh

highhopes0429 said:


> I don't think so. I want to see a fertility specialist and get an iui next cycle. My husband is leaving for training for about a month so we're out this cycle too.

I'm sorry! I feel she's right around the corner for me too. 
How many cycles did you use the trigger shot? I only have one more cycle on clomid before they want to move to IUI, I'm just really kinda scared by that though. 

And could y'all tell me your opinion on this... What would y'all do in my shoes... 
I was initially just going to do the trigger shot this once since I have to be monitored when doing it. My insurance doesn't cover it so I spent at least $700 this cycle. If it didn't work, I was going to take a break for a month and then try the clomid alone the following cycle and just use OPKs so I wouldn't have to pay for monitoring. But now I'm rethinking it, I kinda just want to fork over the money and try again this cycle... Would you take a break or just go for it again??


----------



## highhopes0429

I would totally go for it again! Maybe minus the monitoring..


----------



## allisonmh

highhopes0429 said:


> I would totally go for it again! Maybe minus the monitoring..

If I'm not monitored, I can't do it this cycle bc they want to make sure there's no cysts from the previous cycles. So it's either take a break for a month or shell out the $700 again... Ugh.


----------



## Perla10022

I would go straight for the IUI! I believe it costs about the same, in the 6-700 range. 

HH, if you got your husband to go give his sample you could do the same while he's away. 
I'm planning to have the HSG (scared of the pain!) this month. I'm not sure if I'll take the horomones or not. 
Another BFN at 12dpo today, temp is back down to usual pre AF temps.
Booooo. 
Well, at least we can have drinks on Halloween :) 
It's not much, but since Sandy canceled our Halloween last year, I'm pretty excited!


----------



## allisonmh

I think the IUI is around 1000 at my dr. I guess it's still not too far off from 700, but I'll have to look into it. It just kind of scares me. 
I had an HSG before they even gave me clomid and it didn't hurt at all. It was uncomfortable, but not painful. And I even threw up my painkillers that morning, so don't be worried!


----------



## Perla10022

Why does the IUI scare you? Is there a very high risk for multiples? I'm sorry, I don't know much about it. 
The horomones kind of scared me but I reacted pretty well, I guess. Not as well as I'd like til I see double lines.


----------



## allisonmh

I just honestly never imagined that I'd have so much trouble getting pregnant. I think IUI scares me just bc it's so unknown. I was really hoping it would happen before we got to that point. I always just imagined getting pregnant the old fashioned way, ya know? IUI seems so forced to me. I mean, don't get me wrong, I'll definitely do it if that's what it comes down to, but I just really want to try everything else before i do that. 

AF shown her face for you yet, Perla? 
Nothing here yet except for BFNs. 

How are you feeling Highhopes? Just waiting on that next cycle?


----------



## Perla10022

I totally understand and feel the same way. 

Nothing here except BFNs and frustration. Not having my usual pre AF symptoms, assuming its the clomid/ovidrel. Still expecting AF on the 23rd :/


----------



## allisonmh

Perla10022 said:


> I totally understand and feel the same way.
> 
> Nothing here except BFNs and frustration. Not having my usual pre AF symptoms, assuming its the clomid/ovidrel. Still expecting AF on the 23rd :/

I have been having horrible cramps and tender boobs for the past couple days. I keep expecting AF but nothing yet. It's so frustrating!!!


----------



## Perla10022

Beyond frustrated! And I have to decide what I'm doing this month pretty quickly, I think I'll try the same again if my RE wants me to. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## allisonmh

I know. I'll have to decide too. I'm really leaning towards doing the same thing again one more time. And if that doesn't work, I think I want to take a few months to try naturally again before I decide to do the IUI. I don't know how my husband will feel about spending $700 again, but we'll see. He thinks that the dr just wants money and that's why they're pushing for these things. But I really don't care. I just want to do what it takes. And I hate that everyone just keeps telling me not to think about it and don't worry, don't stress about it... What else am I supposed to think about?! How do you not think about something that you want so bad?! Uggghhhh, the frustration! Lol


----------



## highhopes0429

Hey ladies! I'm still hanging in there. I'm really upset about this cycle because I felt like this was it with ALL of the symptoms I was having. My boobs had never been that sore and the cold symptoms? Clomid played a mean trick on me. No fun! But!!, I'm not giving up. My husband and I really want to give IUI a shot next cycle. I never imagined I'd have to go through all these procedures. Like you Allison, I thought it would happen the old fashioned way. There's no history in my family of infertility that I'm aware of so it just sucks all around. My family keeps saying stop stressing and don't think about it, but seriously that's impossible! I guess I really needed to vent haha! Ok, all done. I feel much better.


----------



## allisonmh

I agree with all of that. Unless someone has gone through it, they really don't understand what it's like to not be able to get pregnant. It's an awful, stressful thing especially when all you want is a family. I feel like AF is right around the corner, but I'm not supposed to start until Thursday according to my normal cycle, so I'm still stuck waiting. Ugh. 
So y'all are going to do IUI next cycle? Hopefully it's a success! Does your insurance cover your infertility stuff or do you pay out of pocket? Mine doesn't cover any of it, so it really sucks.


----------



## highhopes0429

I believe my insurance covers everything, but the sperm washing. I'm not sure though. We have a lot going on in the next few months. My husband has a month training and then we might move to a different state if he passes. I'm debating whether I want to start going to a fertility clinic here on not because it may not be for very long. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Perla10022

Yea, I'm from the Deep South (autocorrect captitolized that) and my family have the opposite of infertility. They breed like freaking rabbits. It totally sucks feeling like I'm being punished for doing the right thing and waiting so long. Why can't there be botox for my eggs?? 

I'm also paying out of pocket. HH, I love my RE clinic. It's huge and nice and they do one thing and one thing only. I don't feel like I have to go armed with all the info, they've got it covered. 

Waiting on AF tomorrow. I saw a great post where a woman said she was tired of living her life in 2 week increments...SO true!


----------



## allisonmh

It's nice that your insurance covers it. Paying out of pocket is really adding up. 
I also like going to the RE, I like knowing that that's all they do. They seem so specialized which gives me hope... If only I could get a BFP already! AF is due on Thursday so I'll just be waiting. Still having cramps and on/off boob pain. 
Two week increments do suck, but I mean hey, at least it's 2 weeks and not 2 months, right? There's always a positive side. Lol


----------



## Perla10022

Is anyone onto cycle 2? I'm on cd 31 and no AF! Anyone else late? BFPs? 

Xx


----------



## allisonmh

AF was due yesterday, didn't come and still getting BFNs. I've been taking the progesterone which I've heard can delay AF so I called my dr. Unfortunately they said if I got a negative, I can stop taking the progesterone and AF will come in a few days. Booooo!!!
I'm actually going to keep taking them until tmrw bc we're out of town this weekend so I'll just delay it a few more days until I get home. Lol.
I've decided I'm going to spend the money again this cycle and try this 3rd and last time. If it doesn't work, I'm going to try some more natural routes. I've heard acupuncture can help, so I may try that. 

When was the last time you tested, Perla?? Hopefully you get your BFP!!!


----------



## allisonmh

How is everyone? AF came yesterday so I'll be starting Clomid again on Monday. Hoping third time's a charm. 

Hope you ladies are doing ok!


----------



## highhopes0429

Hey Allison! I guess you could say I went MIA for a while. I was depressed about this cycle BIG TIME!! Hubby is away at training so I'm out this cycle, but I think I'm gonna lay off the Clomid for a little while-too many side effects for me. Even though I had a "period", which wasn't normal btw, I still feel pregnant. I don't know if there are after effects of Clomid. So of course, being the Google queen that I am, I read up on a bunch of stories about ladies having their first period in their pregnancy, some even throughout their pregnancy. My sister tried cheering me up with her story. She just had a baby girl in June, but she had 3 regular "period-like" bleeding episodes and kept getting negatives even though she felt in her heart she was pregnant. I have all the symptoms she had, but I feel like a crazy lady. I'm too afraid to test again. What to do, what to do...

Anyway, I hope you ladies are doing fantastic and hanging in there. I know we will all get our BFPs this year! I can just feel it. And if not, there's always next year. But let's not get ahead of ourselves LOL! Miss chatting with you all!


----------



## allisonmh

highhopes0429 said:


> Hey Allison! I guess you could say I went MIA for a while. I was depressed about this cycle BIG TIME!! Hubby is away at training so I'm out this cycle, but I think I'm gonna lay off the Clomid for a little while-too many side effects for me. Even though I had a "period", which wasn't normal btw, I still feel pregnant. I don't know if there are after effects of Clomid. So of course, being the Google queen that I am, I read up on a bunch of stories about ladies having their first period in their pregnancy, some even throughout their pregnancy. My sister tried cheering me up with her story. She just had a baby girl in June, but she had 3 regular "period-like" bleeding episodes and kept getting negatives even though she felt in her heart she was pregnant. I have all the symptoms she had, but I feel like a crazy lady. I'm too afraid to test again. What to do, what to do...
> 
> Anyway, I hope you ladies are doing fantastic and hanging in there. I know we will all get our BFPs this year! I can just feel it. And if not, there's always next year. But let's not get ahead of ourselves LOL! Miss chatting with you all!


I have heard of other women who have periods while they're pregnant too. My mom's best friend had a few during her early pregnancy. I don't know if she was still testing negative or if she just wasn't testing bc she was getting a period though. I've read Clomid can stay in your system for up to 40 days so maybe it's possible to still be experiencing symptoms. I definitely feel you on laying off of it for a while though. This will be my last round for a while as well. I'm really hoping it'll happen this time, but I don't want to get my hopes up anymore. Have you looked into acupuncture? Apparently it's supposed to help ovulation and fertility... They even have a separate dr in my dr's office that does acupuncture and herbal stuff that is supposed to work. I might look into that if this cycle doesn't work. I just really don't want to do IUI yet. I know the chances of conceiving are greater with that method, it just doesn't fit how I thought it'd all happen, ya know? This whole situation is so stressful and depressing on its own. I'm glad you're feeling better about everything. I got pretty upset too. But we gotta keep our heads up and stay positive. It's just a harder journey for us, but that just means that we will value and love our babies that much more bc they'll be little miracles! : ) I'd keep testing if I were you. Maybe once a week or so to be safe. And if you still just really feel those symptoms, you can always go request a blood test to ease your mind... Good luck though, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## highhopes0429

I live in a smaller, military town, but they do offer acupuncture about an hour away. At one point I was super interested. I'm not really sure what changed, might've been the price haha! I'm gonna do some research on it again though. At this point, I'm willing to do "almost" anything for a BFP that doesn't include medication. I'm with you on the IUIs, I just never thought it would come this far. Ultimately, if that's what we have to do, then I'd bite the bullet, but I want to try everything else and experiment if you will. That's like my last resort-hubby wants to go for one as soon as he gets home, but I'm not sure I'm ready.


----------



## allisonmh

Yeah, I guess acupuncture can get pretty expensive. It just seems so weird too. Lol. 
I think if it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm going to take a break for December, and then first of the year just try natural things. I've read good things about the fertili-teas and things like that. I would just really like to get pregnant the ole fashioned way, and like everyone keeps reminding me, I'm not old yet so I have plenty of time. As much as I want it now, I suppose I do have a little while to still see if it can happen on it's own. I'm really hoping this cycle will be it though. It's great your hubby is so into wanting it to happen. Mine wants it to happen, but he hates the meds and all around just doesn't really grasp the fact that it most likely won't "accidentally" happen like it does with everyone else. If he were pushier about it and more on board for procedures like IUI, I'd probably be more inclined, but it makes things awkward when he thinks all this is unnecessary. Baby making is so stressful sometimes. Lol.


----------



## Wishingwife

Hello Ladies, I am new to this site but not ttc. I am on my 4th round of Clomid however first time with trigger shot. I has us done cd 17 with 22 follicle. I triggered cd 17. We bd 17 and 18. I believe that I od either evening of 17 or morning of 18. Based on cervical position and mucous. Also had Positive opk test prior to trigger but dr said to continue. I miscarried June and have been half trying since then. Please send positive prayers and thoughts my way. We will try this month and maybe next then take a break.


----------



## allisonmh

Wishingwife said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new to this site but not ttc. I am on my 4th round of Clomid however first time with trigger shot. I has us done cd 17 with 22 follicle. I triggered cd 17. We bd 17 and 18. I believe that I od either evening of 17 or morning of 18. Based on cervical position and mucous. Also had Positive opk test prior to trigger but dr said to continue. I miscarried June and have been half trying since then. Please send positive prayers and thoughts my way. We will try this month and maybe next then take a break.

Welcome! I'm on my 3rd round of clomid, and 2nd round with the shot. I'm only on CD8 so 2 more doses of clomid and I'll go for a us on Monday. I think I triggered on CD17 last month too. 
Has the shot given you any side effects? Mine were awful. It was like all the pregnancy symptoms so it was a huge letdown when I saw BFN. Trying to be positive this cycle and hoping for some BFPs!!


----------



## Wishingwife

I have been very nauseous with food aversions. Also some slight cramping / pressure very low in pelvic area. Praying for a bfp at the end of the tww.


----------



## allisonmh

Those are always good signs! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Wishingwife

Next weekend. I am only 3dpo. I did test today to see if hcg was still in system from trigger shot. It was negative. Kinda surprised - have read stays in systems 9-10 days.


----------



## allisonmh

Wow. That is really weird. I tested at I think 8dpo last cycle and got a very faint positive, but they only got lighter after that. I think I'm going to test everyday everyday after I take if and test it out just to see. Curiosity gets the best of me. lol. A week isn't too bad though, you can do it!! Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## highhopes0429

Good luck you two! Sending some baby dust your way and hoping for a BFP for you guys this cycle. = ) :thumbup:


----------



## Wishingwife

Ok ladies , sorry for tmi - yesterday about mid day I started bleeding - red and thin, passed a small clot the size of a dime and within 1-2 hr it was done ! Could this be implantation bleeding ? All week been in bed by 8 or 9 ( can't stay awake) and ridiculously thirsty - drinking 4-5 times the amount I usually drink. Was taking hpt to test out the ovidril and got negative the other day. Last night I got a very faint bfp however this morning 2 negative. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## Dannixo

allisonmh said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here, but I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid, and 1st round of Ovidrel. Just took the shot on Sunday morning, and now we wait... Anyone else in the same boat and wanna wait with me? It feels like it's going to be a loooong 2 weeks! Someone keep me company! :wacko:

I did 8 rounds of clomid with ovidrel and 2 iui's. I'm now on my 3rd round of femara with menopur injections.


----------



## PriandRafa

Anyone currently on clomid and ovidrel treatment?
I am on cycle # 2, and wanted to chat :)


----------



## highhopes0429

allisonmh said:


> Wow. That is really weird. I tested at I think 8dpo last cycle and got a very faint positive, but they only got lighter after that. I think I'm going to test everyday everyday after I take if and test it out just to see. Curiosity gets the best of me. lol. A week isn't too bad though, you can do it!! Fingers crossed for a BFP!



I haven't logged on this site in forever! But I see you got your BFP!!! Congratulations!! How far along are you?


----------

